# scsi/raid host controller code 39



## gsjs (Mar 13, 2006)

unable to burn blank media although dvd rom and dvd/rw recognize games and films.have uninstalled scsi/raid several times to no avail get code 39 device driver corrupted or missing driver version 5.1.2600.2180
atapi dvd-rom 16xmax & freecom dvd+/-rw8j1 amd 1300mhz asrock k7vt2 640mb ddr sdram vaxscsi controller can i obtain new driver? o9r any other options
regards
Gary


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run your m/b setup disk


----------



## cpoled (Nov 2, 2006)

What if you don't have a m/b(?) setup disc My system has dual hard drives with one being the sys restore. My problem started when a tech from Time Warner Roadrunner suggested I had spyware that prevented me from accessing the internet. (I.E. was fine, when I unplugged & plugged the modem.) But, after the array of problems that resulted, I blame myself I should have known better. This is the last thing to fix. I need help.That yellow w/ the exclamation point is really annoying.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l the chipset drivers from the asrock site for your m/b


----------



## cpoled (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------

